# New handle bars for road/commmuter bike



## jacked up (20 Oct 2008)

I'm after a set of handle bars, must be able to fit mountain bike style brakes etc...

All bars considered


----------



## domtyler (20 Oct 2008)

Just get yourself some butterfly bars man.

See here: http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=9331&categoryID=133


----------



## urbanfatboy (21 Oct 2008)

got some fleegles, replacing them with mungos, if all goes well.


----------



## jacked up (23 Oct 2008)

let me know via email would be intrestred.

Nathan


----------



## urbanfatboy (26 Oct 2008)

i sent a mail already.. still interested?


----------

